# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  روند انتخاب رشته..واسه سوابق تحصیلی میگه اطلاعاتی یافت نشد! چرا؟

## سجاد عرفانی

سلام من دارم انتخاب رشته میکنم
بعدش قسمت مشاهده سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و پیش رو میزنم میگه اطلاعاتی یافت نشد!
ولی کد سوابق تحصیلیم درسته!
قبلا موقع گرفتن کارت دیدم سوابق تحصیلیمو!
تاثیر مثبت نداشته!

مشکلی پیش نمیاد ادامه بدم؟

----------


## Shah1n

منم همین مشکلو واسه سوابق پیش دانشگاهی دارم اما دیپلم نه

----------


## Mahya14

مشکل منم هست اما ادامه دادم. فکرنکنم چیزی مهمی باشه

----------


## -AMiN-

*مشکل از سایت سنجشه 
چون زمان ثبت نام و دریافت کارت درست بوده سوابق ارسالی*

----------

